# Doppio Coffee + Lounge



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We are a European Style Cafe serving a wide range of freshly made delectable treats including panini, soups, salads, homemade gelato, local beers and wines , and of course a wide range of teas and espresso drinks hand crafted from our trained baristas on our trusty La Marzocco.

Free Wifi and outdoor patio seating (Dog friendly!)

More...


----------

